# Bessacarr E564 (2012) Broken slide out spare bed runners



## Andy56aps (Jan 30, 2016)

The plastic runners have broken on the slide out bed.
What have other owners done to rectify this as it appears to be a common fault. ?
Advice welcome
Andy


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Hi Andy, not knowing the MH in question, a photo might help?


----------



## penoleipo (Oct 18, 2020)

Hi every one

I have one bessacarr E665 and I have grinding noise when I Torne to the left ,and this grinding noise after driving for 20 to 30 miles.

I went whit MH to fiat representative and they come with same noise can some one help because I have boy autistic and we start to be afraid to go on M H 

thank you


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

If you Google 'caravan bed runner profile' then click the _images_ option you cab check if yours up is there, or as Jean mentioned post a pic.

Terry


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

penoleipo said:


> Hi every one
> 
> I have one bessacarr E665 and I have grinding noise when I Torne to the left ,and this grinding noise after driving for 20 to 30 miles.
> 
> ...


Hi penoleipo, welcome to the forum.

Terry has responded to the original post - you might be better to start a new thread with a more relevant title.

It's actually the base vehicle rather than the Bessacarr part that seems to be the problem so perhaps post in the Fiat section, or Tech/Mech?

Give the year and any other relevant details.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

penoleipo said:


> Hi every one
> 
> I have one bessacarr E665 and I have grinding noise when I Torne to the left ,and this grinding noise after driving for 20 to 30 miles.
> 
> ...


As it's a Fiat issue try the Ducato section of the very good Fiat forum.

https://www.fiatforum.com/ducato/

Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

A picture of the bed runners would help, but I made some runners out of aluminium angle from B&Q I just cut them to fit, countersunk the screw holes and they never broke again, not sure if that helps as we've not seen the originals.


----------

